# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  نمایش نرخ ارز

## Mehdi0016

سلام
یه سر به این سایت بزنید :
www.nymex.com
تقریبا هر 15 ثانیه نرخ ارز رو به روز میکنه .
حالا می خواستم بدونم سایتی هست که من ازش لینک بگیرم تا نرخ ارز رو لااقل هر دقیقه بروز کنه ؟
ممنون

----------


## Mehdi0016

شرمنده ، آدرس رو اشتباه نوشته بودم .
www.forex.com
و آدرس اون صفحه هم که نرخ ارز رو نمایش میده :
http://secure.efxnow.com/rates/rates.aspx

----------


## saeedkhan

بهترین راه اینه که همون صفحه رو از طریق فریم به سایتت وصل کنی

----------

